# Nashua wood stoves



## Brandon (Feb 21, 2013)

Can any body give me some info on these stoves? Looking to put a stove in my basement to help heat my house, and I found one of these stoves for sale but couldn't find much info on the internet. Thanks for the help.


----------



## fox9988 (Feb 21, 2013)

I don't know anything about Nashua, but if you do a search at the top right of the page, you'll get some results.


----------



## begreen (Feb 22, 2013)

It's a strong stove with an interesting burn system. Used to be advertised as the toughest stoves on the market. They lit off a stick of dynamite in one as marketing proof.

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/wiki/Nashua/


----------



## strongarm (Feb 28, 2013)

My parents had a Nashua in the basement of a three bedroom ranch. My father had the stove connected to the forced hot air ducts, wich kept upstairs in the low to mid 60's. The basement was in the 80's. I took over the stove and installed it in the living area instead of the basement. It was very well made, heats very well but it chews through wood with a 6 hr max burn time. Gone through three cords this year. Be sure to install a flue damper, and a good thermometer to keep it under control.


----------



## begreen (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks for the picture. That looks like a hot dog.

Do me a favor and move that wood 18" further to the right, away from the stove. We read about too many spontaneous fires with wood that close to the stove.


----------

